# créer une boite de dialogue excel 08 avec applescript



## em01 (1 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,
Je débute sur mac et je viens de me rendre compte que VBA n'est pas dispo sur office 2008 mac.
Malheureusement pour moi je suis souvent amené à devoir créer des documents excel permettant la saisie , le choix d'options via des combobox des cases à cocher menu déroulants etc  qui sont ensuite utilisées par plusieurs personnes qui saisissent leurs choix.
Les datas sont ensuite traitées dans des macros et stockees sur des feuilles de calcul...bref bien pratique...
Apparement il est possible de créer des macros avec applescript .
J'ai trouvé un tutoriel applescript , le site microsoft dédié à ça mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de créer ces boites de dialogues "complexes".
Avant d'aller plus loin je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de créer ces boites avec boutons personnalisés , menu déroulants....avec applescript et s'il est possible d'obtenir un exemple ou un tutoriel là dessus ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Warflo (2 Avril 2009)

Je ne crois pas que ApleScript offre des possiblités de boîtes de dialogues très avancés. Va voir sur iscript.fr


----------

